# Can't connect to network printer on Windows 7



## alexp999 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi,

I have a big HP A3 printer setup on my USR router, and its been working great on XP and Vista, I just go to add printer, add network printer, add by name, and paste in the following address.

http://192.168.2.1:1631/printers/My_Printer

I have just gone to do this on Windows 7 and it says it cannot connect.

Even the router is reporting it as connected and ready


----------



## vam9 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Printer issues on USR MAXg router with Win7*

I'm sorry I don't have a solution, but exactly the same issue. If you find a solution, would you please post it to this thread? Thanks.
VAM9


----------

